# Baby Hates Moby, Sling, Ergo - Help!



## Elismum (May 2, 2008)

I love the idea of wearing my 8-week old around the house and on walks, etc. When you read the advantages in all the baby books, it sounds so perfect and fabulous. Well, my baby does not like the Moby wrap either in cradle hold, upright or facing out (although he's tolerated 30 minutes facing out and I tricked him into sleeping in it for 30 minutes). He just cries and cries and gets more and more worked up the more I move around, try distraction techniques, etc. We tried a sling, too, to no avail. I haven't tried Ergo too much since he can't hold his head up but when I have, for the first two minutes, he seems like maybe it will be ok and then the crying begins.
He really likes his swing and the vibrating chair. Only recently has he tolerated the car seat and stoller.
Has anyone else had these issues? What can I do to like any sort of carrier?


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

nak
i was going to ask the same thing. mine (11 wks) doesn't like being in a carrier much either







. someone said they hate it when they are young. when will they like it?


----------



## apurrfectplace (Nov 17, 2007)

I would not despair. My mellow son can't stand slings of any kind. He loves snuggling against my heart. My high need son, who is kind of fussy, loves the sling. So I sling the son who loves it and carry the one who doesn't next to my heart. I try and not let it bother me that I can't AP/wear them... twins are kind of hard.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

When DD was younger (she 6mo now) she HATED the confinement of a sling or the Moby. She did a little better if I wrapped her so that her arms and legs were free to move.


----------



## Couz (Dec 28, 2006)

If you search under my name, I wrote this same post when my son was the same age.









Things totally turned around for us when he hit the 4 month mark. By that point he was too heavy for the stretchy wrap, but loved the hip carry in the Hotsling and the front carry in the Beco. Now I wear him constantly. But it was rough going between the first 4 weeks when he liked the stretchy wrap and the 4 month mark when he started to like the other carriers.

Don't despair! Just put away the carriers and try again every few weeks. He'll probably come around.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

I struggled hard to learn how to use a ring sling with DS1, and after I figured it out, he loved them and spent much time in them. So when we had DS2 I assumed babywearing would be no problem since I was experienced. LOL ! He hated everything I tried. I ended up just using a stroller, getting some sideways looks from some folks for that (hey it's about keeping the baby happy, not impressing each other, right ?) Then after he was like a year and a half old, I bought an adjustable pouch. He loved it ! And it was the easiest, simplest of everything I had tried ! And of course it wasn't long before he was really too heavy for me to use it much anyway. I wish I had just started with a pouch for both kids in the first place. I could have saved myself a lot of money and frustration ! Now that I know everything there is to know (LOL !), I wish we would have another so we could get the benefit of that experience ! But seriously, you might try a pouch. It was the perfect combination of closeness, support, and freedom to move for him. The adjustable ones are nice because you don't have to worry as much about ordering the exact right size and they still fit as your child grows.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I posted about this earlier in the week, and have found us a solution--really, not what I expected. I went to a consignment store for kids and tried out an Infantino (one of the kind they sell at Target) EuroRider and bingo. It was $10. Kiddo loves it. I love it because I can wear him. No, it isn't as comfy as the Ergo but I don't find the sling comfy anyway--the tradeoff of hands free is worth it. I know the Infantino/Bjorn carriers aren't really as good for the baby as other ones, but since he wouldn't even go in one of the "better" kind, I'll use this until he will. Good luck!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

random insert of opinion here...Have you considered a High Back Carry? That way you can have your LO on your back while you clean/take a walk/run errands and they can peek up over your shoulder.
As long as the carrier is supportive it'll work.

Such as a Japanese Onbuhimo w/ the stiff support board, or a Mei Tai w/ a piece of cardboard (fold up 3 times then unfold and cover w/ cloth) inserted into the back, or a Chunei w/ a stiff back like a Baby Comfort or a Espoir?
All those would provide great support for a baby.

I did a blog post a bit back about newborn back carries, its here and just click archives and newborn back carry.

try it, your LO might really like it! My son never really enjoyed a front carry or a swing, much preffered to be on my back...esp when I would/do take a walk or clean.


----------



## zenma (Mar 1, 2004)

my baby was hating all carriers at that age too. after one particularly loud and trying walk to pick dd up from a friend's house the friend offered her stroller. i put him in it and he switched from misery to happiness immediately. i felt horrible for a bit, but continued to go with what made him happy, and i relaxed eventually, but we also kept trying carriers now and then. now he LOVES to be worn, and we can ignore the stroller.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
random insert of opinion here...Have you considered a High Back Carry? That way you can have your LO on your back while you clean/take a walk/run errands and they can peek up over your shoulder.
As long as the carrier is supportive it'll work.

Such as a Japanese Onbuhimo w/ the stiff support board, or a Mei Tai w/ a piece of cardboard (fold up 3 times then unfold and cover w/ cloth) inserted into the back, or a Chunei w/ a stiff back like a Baby Comfort or a Espoir?
All those would provide great support for a baby.

I did a blog post a bit back about newborn back carries, its here and just click archives and newborn back carry.

try it, your LO might really like it! My son never really enjoyed a front carry or a swing, much preffered to be on my back...esp when I would/do take a walk or clean.


My LO didn't really get into babywearing until I learned a high back carry with my meitai! It's really not as scary as it sounds, I "cheated" at first and used the couch to get him on. If your LO is nosy like mine, they make prefer a high back carry sot hat they feel part of the action!

ETA: 30 mins is good at first. It will get longer as you go along. I wasn't in good shape after the birth so it was a while before I could carry him longer than that, so I don't think I noticed.


----------



## Elismum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. This is all very helpful. It's great to know my little guy is not the only pro-stroller, anti-carrier baby out there. Maybe in a couple of months, he'll change his mind.


----------



## jgale (Jan 21, 2003)

My dd was the same way (and I thought I was a slinging expert because my ds had been such a sling baby). We joked that she didn't like to bend at the waist, but it was really true, and it makes it hard to get into a sling. It was raelly hard b/c I had a 3 year old and I couldn't handle him without her in some kind of carrier, but she hated them.

Anyway, when she was about 8 weeks old I put her into a bjorn (a hand me down) and she LOVED it. She loved facing out and then I'd turn her around to sleep. We bjorn'd her until she was about 5 months old and then switched her to the ergo where she has been happily ever since. I think she really did have some kind of tummy troubles that made it uncomfortable to bend at the waist. I never liked the bjorn before, and it still wouldn't be my first choice, but it was sure better than never having a hand free.

Good luck and keep trying.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

It sounds like your baby has a hard time being completely upright. Have you tried a pouch. The Kangaroo Korner fleece pouch stretches and allows the LO more "space" to wiggle. The New Native is also a lower riding/looser fitting pouch that you may want to try. Try getting your LO to ride more at an angle and don't cover their head so much. (You can adjust the top rail of the pouch to go behind their head offering head/neck support)


----------



## Elismum (May 2, 2008)

I posted this when my DS wsa 2 months old. He never really liked the Moby very much and I eventually used a Baby Bjorn that he liked for a month or so - even though he only liked it for short periods. This past week, DS decided he liks the Ergo!! Yeah! We walked to the store, around the neighborhood, I wore him as I cooked, he even fell asleep in it. I'm so excited. I wanted this from the beginning but I'll take it at 5 months!!







:


----------

